# Working on the Railroad



## Amtrak Watcher (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jul 18, 2010)

That's a really cool video. Great find!


----------



## railiner (Jul 18, 2010)

That is awesome technology. Wonder how much distance it can work in a day?

I also wonder why they still had men dropping those tie-clips or whatever you call them. That looks like a hazardous job.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 19, 2010)

*Technical Innovation!!*


----------



## AlanB (Jul 21, 2010)

I've seen a similar machine in use on the Long Island RR replacing ties at the Woodside station. It's quite impressive to watch. I'll have to go and see if I can find a story that I saw at that time, but I seem to recall that they can do something like 2 to 3 miles of track in one day.


----------



## railiner (Jul 24, 2010)

AlanB said:


> I've seen a similar machine in use on the Long Island RR replacing ties at the Woodside station. It's quite impressive to watch. I'll have to go and see if I can find a story that I saw at that time, but I seem to recall that they can do something like 2 to 3 miles of track in one day.


All that technology and only 2 to 3 miles a day?

Makes the achievement of ten miles of track laid by hand labor in a day seem all the more amazing by Jack Casement's CPRR crew a century and a half ago. 

Only kidding, really just an apples and oranges comparo. The modern railway is lightyears better than the former.


----------



## battalion51 (Jul 25, 2010)

My sister's boyfriend sent that video to me, pretty cool to see how the whole thing "lays out".


----------

